# how much cast can you hang in a day



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

starting new job monday about 3200 ft of cast iron .just wondering if my production is up to par


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

NH or lead joints?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> NH or lead joints?


 no hub in crawl space 3.5 ft tall


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How do you get 33.3 feet of slope on a 3200' CI main in a 3.5' crawl?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Matt said:


> How do you get 33.3 feet of slope on a 3200' CI main in a 3.5' crawl?


it is weird bunch headers that drop to larger pipe under ground the building is 96000 sq ft


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I figured there was a good reason. I couldn't resist taking one poke though:laughing:


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Matt said:


> How do you get 33.3 feet of slope on a 3200' CI main in a 3.5' crawl?


Isn't that mega grade? Just couldn't resist takin' a poke at ya.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

That is fast! How many advil did you have to take for sore knees?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats impossible to answer with the information given. What size? how many fittings? What type of structure are you hanging from? What kind of access? How far from the access? How fat are your plumbers?:laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt said:


> How do you get 33.3 feet of slope on a 3200' CI main in a 3.5' crawl?


Just curious how you came up with 33.3 feet of fall?:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Piperat said:


> Just curious how you came up with 33.3 feet of fall?:whistling2:


Prolly figured 1/8 " pitch...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Prolly figured 1/8 " pitch...:whistling2:


Thanks Redwood you got it. I am so used to running sewers anymore that 1% is roughly 1/8" per foot that I was thinking 32 feet. I gotta remember to get back on inside mode when replying. My Bad.:yes:


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

waldrop, you the same waldrop that posts in contractortalk? you do more plumbing, or underground?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

dayexco said:


> waldrop, you the same waldrop that posts in contractortalk? you do more plumbing, or underground?


yes that is us . good mix of both, right now the underground work is going to cheap here some guys just trying to make them payments on that yellow iron .another year like the last weed enough out


----------

